# Festplattenimages als Laufwerk einbinden



## tofa (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine NTFS-Partition über Linux mit dd in eine Imagedatei gesichert. Nun möchte ich diese unter Windows XP als Laufwerk einbinden oder anderweitig darauf zugreifen, um die Daten zurückzuspielen.

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten?

Viele Grüße
tofa


----------



## tobbimann (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn du z.B. ein ISO-Image erzeugt hast, könntest du es mit Daemon Tools einbinden und darauf zugreifen wie auf eine CD/DVD.

schönen Abend noch...


----------



## MCrookieDe (24. Februar 2007)

Ich kenne mich mit Linux nicht aus, vielleicht gibts da n ganz einfachen Supertrick aber ich hab da ne andere kleine Idee. Du könntest mit VMware eine Linux VM erstellen mit einer HD so groß der besser etwas größer als dein Image. Diese VM bootest du einfach mit einer Linux Live CD, wie z.b. Knoppix. Dann musst du zusehn wie du das Image in die VM reinkriegst, da fällt mir grad nix optimales ein. Aber wenn du es drin hast, kannst du es per dd auf die leere VM Festplatte spielen. Diese Virtuelle Festplatte, Dateiendung .vmdk glaub ich kannst du als Laufwerk mounten, mit nem Tool von VMware. Mir fällt grad net ein wie es heisst. OK ist natürlich viel Aufwand, weis nicht wie wichtig dir die Daten sind.... wenn du ne Festplatte übrig hättest auf die du das Image mal schnell zurückspielen kannst wäre es natürlich viel einfacher.


----------

